# Auto AC On - not with Defrost



## jmyers06 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello all - I am new to the forum and after searching I did not find a similar post.

I recently purchased a 2009 Rogue SL (34k miles). So far I really enjoy the vehicle. My question is about the AC automatically turning on when moving away from one of the defrost settings. I understand that it is common to have the AC turned on automatically when switching to the Defrost/Floor or all Defrost setting, but my Rogue works the other way around. I can start up in vent mode, move the dial to defrost/floor and the AC light remains off, but then if I switch back to the vent position the AC light turns on. This happens when moving to any non-defrost position. I have the car in for service and when I mentioned it to the technician I was told that all Nissans do that. I have driven other Rogues and am currently driving a 2012 Altima and they did not work this way. The AC light comes on when switching to a defrost position.

Am I missing something? Did I not explain the situation to the tech properly?

thanks


----------

